# Who would your choice be?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So, I thought this could be a fun, yet interesting thread... 


If you could own just *1* dog from past, present or future (think mating's) who would it be and why?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> So, I thought this could be a fun, yet interesting thread...
> 
> 
> If you could own just *1* dog from past, present or future (think mating's) who would it be and why?


Bernd Lierberg, I think.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Christine, could you elaborate as to why you choose this dog?

I think it would be a great way for people who are just starting to learn about dogs/pedigrees to understand some dogs better.

This is him, correct?

VA 3 Bernd vom Lierberg - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

hmmmmm tough....

neumann's Jim. Don von haus Iris, Don Rolandsteich, held ritterburg would all be contenders of the older generations....

but then i think about congo vikar, Norbo ben-ju, and Tom Z PS.....i think i would have to see tham all in person ot make a decision

ingo rudingen another as well


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Marko vom Cellerland.....beauty and working ability.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> Marko vom Cellerland.....beauty and working ability.


Marko kinda looks similar to my Stark. Nice looking dog!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Can I chose a few?

Marko - we had a dog from him and Markus was incredible.

Troll - Gabor was able to see this dog work. The videos of him are just like the grandson Gabor had - Drigon.

Will think of more.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My Nike (Burgos' Unika) because I screwed up her training and would have liked the chance to do it right. She wasn't an easy dog, but tremendous fight drive, very fun dog in obedience and excellent hunt drive. Not a pretty tracking dog, but she would work her butt off in the worst conditions. Well stuctured, good moving dog too.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Smithie86 said:


> Troll - Gabor was able to see this dog work. The videos of him are just like the grandson Gabor had - Drigon.
> 
> Will think of more.


Which Troll is this?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Christine, could you elaborate as to why you choose this dog?
> 
> I think it would be a great way for people who are just starting to learn about dogs/pedigrees to understand some dogs better.
> 
> ...


Because I think he brings a versatility and steadiness that I'd like to see more often.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I would pick some of Winnifred Strickland's dogs, from Winthea kennels, and I'd bring back a stud, to use today. She had some very nice dogs and stable tempered, i did know several of them and they were smart and good looking.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Bruce, Joll, and a couple others whose name won't come to mind.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Horand Von Grafath,Max Von Stephanitz sang his praise,either Horand or Audifax Von Grafath. I would like to see how the breed began.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Gero z Blatenskeho zamku

and my trainer to help me handle him...lol


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

cliffson1 said:


> Marko vom Cellerland.....beauty and working ability.


You beat me to it! Marko would be my choice also. A somewhat under rated and under utilized (as a stud) fellow, but he had it all. For the girls, Fenga vom Kirschental, Karl Fuller once said she was one of the best bitches he ever produced. This was before he concentrated on show lines....I might have needed Karl along though, by all accounts she was a very tough cookie.......
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Caro Allerswald


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Otti vom Trienzbachtal


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Mutz Peltzierfarm or Dingo Haus Gero


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Vol of Long Worth
Nyx of Long Worth


----------

